# Solved: can't download anything



## aladdinsgenie (Jul 15, 2011)

I have an Acer E1-531-4665 with Windows 7 and Internet Explorer 11. I cannot download ANYTHING and its getting very frustrating!! Can anyone help me? I shut down all firewalls I could find, also stopped the pop-up blockers and turned of any virus protection. No luck!


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Do you get an error when downloading or what happens? Do you have another browser on your computer? 

Could try booting into safe mode with networking and see if you can download from there. You will have to turn on your computer or restart it. Continually hit f8 until a boot screen appears. Select safe mode with networking and try downloading now.


----------



## aladdinsgenie (Jul 15, 2011)

I get no error messages, it just goes to the thank you for downloading page (And I didn't get a download) I have Google chrome, but hate it! so I don't use it.


----------



## aladdinsgenie (Jul 15, 2011)

I'll try the safe mode idea next. thank you


----------



## gfella06 (Dec 6, 2013)

same thing happened to my dad i ran adw cleaner on his system, his IE had been hijacked after running adw cleaner and malware bytes every thing was fine


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Gfella06, I appreciate you are only trying to help, but if you are going to suggest the use of any kind of Malware scanner you must provide full instructions and the official download links or it could lead someone to download the wrong program and make their situation worse. Also, only Trusted Advisers and Malware Experts are permitted to post advice on Malware removal. You should also note that as the thread starter cannot download anything they require further instructions to get the programs onto their system.

===============================================================

Aladdinsgenie, I would suggest running the scans mentioned above following these instructions below, post the logs requested so we can see what, if anything, was found.

If you are unable to download these programs then you will have to download them on another fully functional PC and transfer the programs to the faulty machine using a USB Flash Drive.

*SCAN 1*
Click on this link to download : ADWCleaner Click on the Download Now button and save it to your desktop.

*NOTE:* If using Internet Explorer and you get an alert that stops the program downloading click on *Tools > Smartscreen Filter > Turn off Smartscreen Filter* then click on *OK* in the box that opens. Then click on the link again.

Close your browser and double click on this icon on your desktop: 

You will then see the screen below, click on the *Scan* button (as indicated), accept any prompts that appear and allow it to run, it may take several minutes to complete, when it is done click on the *Clean* button, accept any prompts that appear and allow the system to reboot. You will then be presented with the report, Copy & Paste it into your next post.



*SCAN 2*
Download Malwarebytes from here if you do not already have it: Malwarebytes. Install the program, run it and let it update. If you already have Malwarebytes launch the program.


Select *Perform full scan* and click on the *Scan* button. When the scan completes click on *Show Results*.
If the scan does not find any infections the log will appear as soon as it completes, please Copy & Paste it into your next reply.
If items are detected it will stay on the Scanner window and you will see *Objects detected: 1* (the number may be higher).
Click on *Show Results* and put a check mark next to all the items displayed in the list by clicking on each one in turn *<--- very important*, then click on *Remove Selected*.
The log will appear, Copy & Paste it into your next post.
Click on OK and close the window.


----------



## aladdinsgenie (Jul 15, 2011)

What part of "I can't download ANYTHING" don't you understand?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Mark1956 said:


> Aladdinsgenie, I would suggest running the scans mentioned above following these instructions below, post the logs requested so we can see what, if anything, was found.
> 
> *If you are unable to download these programs then you will have to download them on another fully functional PC and transfer the programs to the faulty machine using a USB Flash Drive*.


*Aaddinsgenie*, as *Mark* has already stated, the use of a USB flash drive will be necessary to get the programs and log files requested, onto and from, the damaged machine.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

aladdinsgenie said:


> What part of "I can't download ANYTHING" don't you understand?


 That remark was totally uncalled for and if you had read my post in full you would have seen what Metallica has pointed out, unlike yourself I DO read posts very carefully before making a calculated reply. If I don't see a very sincere apology in your next post my assistance ends here.

What part of this: 


> (from my message to Gfella06) You should also note that as the thread starter cannot download anything they require further instructions to get the programs onto their system.


And this, didn't *you* understand:


> If you are unable to download these programs then you will have to download them on another fully functional PC and transfer the programs to the faulty machine using a USB Flash Drive.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Aladdinsgenie, Hopefully, Mark will still be willing to assist you....


----------



## aladdinsgenie (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm sorry for being a smart mouth, this computer has getting me very upset, which I realize is not a good excuse, but forgive me please.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

You came here for help not to find someone to vent your frustration on .

Now read *ALL* of the post I made earlier, which was intended to help you, and follow the instructions. Post the information requested and we will see what we can do to sort out your problem. Getting upset with a machine won't fix it . If you don't have the patience to diagnose and fix the problem your quickest resolution will be to wipe the hard drive and re-install Windows. If that fails then you will know the problem is a hardware issue.

It's your call.


----------



## aladdinsgenie (Jul 15, 2011)

It has something to do with IE I'm sure. I can download if I switch to Google Chrome.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Then use Google to download the tools and run them.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

I don't mean to butt in here, Mark. However if Aladdinsgenie says IE is the cause, might it help to RESET IE back to defaults??

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/923737


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

It might do, but if it is riddled with Adware it probably won't help. We shall see what the scan results tell us.


----------



## aladdinsgenie (Jul 15, 2011)

I reset the IE, still doesn't work right. I guess I'll just keep the google Chrome to use only for downloads at this time. Thanks to all for the help anyway. At 75 yrs. I just don't seem to have the patients to keep after this stupid laptop any longer. Wish I'd never bought the darned thing! LOL I was trying to save a buck or two but I guess instead of a bargain, I just got a can of worms. oh well - thanks again.


----------

